# corpse in a crate



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

also known as recliner mech corpse v2.0 from the photo gallery....





So thats about it for now....I still have some finishing details to add, but have become sidetracked by other projects....:xbones: :xbones: :xbones:


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

WoW!!!!That thing is freaking cool great job!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That was great! The head is really scarey and I love the scream. I bet it scared alot of people.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Fantastic job ,Dave! I am an electronic idiot and all the discussions I see about Basic stamps and such here make me feel inadequate. Your use of cams has given me hope of better mechanisms. I can understand how that operates. Again...Great job!


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Very cool. I like the use of the cam controlled Uh......controller. Whats the motor that turns the cam wheels from?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

buggybuilder said:


> Very cool. I like the use of the cam controlled Uh......controller. Whats the motor that turns the cam wheels from?


I bought the motor and switches from MPJAonline.com
The motor is 12vdc and runs at 6.8 rpm. The switches are completely awesome! I'm going to be getting more to add in layers of effect to other props.....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

dave you stud you


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

That is very cool! I like the animal call on the bleeder valve! Very good idea!
That thing is going to scare the crap out of 'em for sure! I am interested in that controller. Please give us a how to on that.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

oct31man said:


> That is very cool! I like the animal call on the bleeder valve! Very good idea!
> That thing is going to scare the crap out of 'em for sure! I am interested in that controller. Please give us a how to on that.


look here! 
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=117165#post117165


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

That's awesome dave of the dead. Great idea on the hunter's call. Good how-to. Just be careful it doesn't attract 4 legged predators on Halloween! LOL


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Fright Zone said:


> That's awesome dave of the dead. Great idea on the hunter's call. Good how-to. Just be careful it doesn't attract 4 legged predators on Halloween! LOL


Its the 2 legged predators I worry about!


----------

